# A Culture War



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

The images of the marches his weekend tell the story.
Resist Trump is really anarchy. Women's groups are
willing to side with LaRaza. They are willing to embrace
radical islamist. They hate capitalism, Trump, conservatives,
even moderate leadership. The hate is so severe it will
only fester and get worse. We truly are in a cultural 
war. A fight of the future. And I honestly don't know
how we win.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Stockton said:


> The images of the marches his weekend tell the story.
> Resist Trump is really anarchy. Women's groups are
> willing to side with LaRaza. They are willing to embrace
> radical islamist. They hate capitalism, Trump, conservatives,
> ...


I know how we can win.... But the price might be too much for some people.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Cloward Piven /CPUSA/BLM/GLAAD/Code Pink/NOW/La Raza/mecha SEIU, ... (Pushing Balkanization to fruition )


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Stockton said:


> The images of the marches his weekend tell the story.
> Resist Trump is really anarchy. Women's groups are
> willing to side with LaRaza. They are willing to embrace
> radical islamist. They hate capitalism, Trump, conservatives,
> ...


You win by exposing their hate and vitriol and showing people we support the nation and what is best for ALL its people. Their identity politics will be their downfall.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Stockton said:


> The images of the marches his weekend tell the story.
> Resist Trump is really anarchy. Women's groups are
> willing to side with LaRaza. They are willing to embrace
> radical islamist. They hate capitalism, Trump, conservatives,
> ...


As a woman - let me tell you how you win.

*FIRST* - Do not assume every woman buys into their spew. We women know that the groups marching do not represent or support women - but only those women who think like they do... and that they are being used as political tools.

*SECOND* - Don't make this bigger than it is. Even if 500,000 were in a march somewhere - there are over *150 Million* of us women who were not. Make sure the story you think the marches are telling is based in reality. If you make this a war in your own head, for you it will be... and you're only adding to any legitimacy they might have, which is not very much.

Any questions?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thing of it is, and this is what many don't get, it isn't that these people don't see that the nation is on a better, more prosperous path. They are disturbed by it. They don't want this country to succeed, they don't want the constitutional government and they danged sure don't want any moral, decent society.

So, what is going to be the ultimate outcome? Think about those who are teaching our children. Think about the music and movies our children are watching. Think about the decline of the family unit. Keep in mind that the believe in the God of our forefathers is declining as well, and that is essential to maintaining a society that can stay intact in this nation that was created to be a constitutional republic.

Things are looking pretty bleak for the long term survival of the nation. The time when Americans could have made a difference was in the 60's and 70's. That was when our communities should have stood up and forced the secular humanists, the socialists and the communists back into the holes from which they slithered. Now, the infection has spread throughout every community.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Questions.

The 150 million women that didn't march however aren't organizing. They 
are not getting out to vote. Since Trump was elected democrats have won
34 state legislative races from assembly, state senates to the house and 
US Senate. They also managed to turn the tide on Republican held "
legislatures in 2 states - Washington and Virginia. The marches by a 
radical few get the attention. The media eagerly gives it too them. The
media knows to hide the worst of it. They show the movie starlets an
mainstream not the radicals.

The culture war is being won by progressives. Trump is a backlash. It
can't last. I would equate Trump to Japan bombing pearl harbor. We 
woke up the radical left. They thought they had it all won. Now they
are fighting back using their media. their education, and control of the 
message in almost all forms of communication. Be it online, news, 
or hollywood they control the message.

How do you defeat that without violence? I don't want violence.



MountainGirl said:


> As a woman - let me tell you how you win.
> 
> *FIRST* - Do not assume every woman buys into their spew. We women know that the groups marching do not represent or support women - but only those women who think like they do... and that they are being used as political tools.
> 
> ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> As a woman - let me tell you how you win.
> 
> *FIRST* - Do not assume every woman buys into their spew. We women know that the groups marching do not represent or support women - but only those women who think like they do... and that they are being used as political tools.
> 
> ...


Don't assume that the people who participated were the only ones who hold those sentiments. I have been able to attend only one pro-gun rally, but that doesn't mean I didn't want to attend all the others.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Stockton said:


> The images of the marches his weekend tell the story.
> Resist Trump is really anarchy. Women's groups are
> willing to side with LaRaza. They are willing to embrace
> radical islamist. They hate capitalism, Trump, conservatives,
> ...


We just need to stand our ground, there will always be groups of uninformed and ignorant people that have to have something to complain about so that won't be held accountable for their own personal responsibility of living within a structured society, they want everything they think they need at someone else's expense, gimme, gimme,gimme.......


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is a lot easier to attend a march in you local large city than a weekday in Washington DC where one must take a day off work and pay to get there.. Saturday and less than 10 miles is easy. The difference with the right to life march and lefty hate groups.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

rstanek said:


> We just need to stand our ground, there will always be groups of uninformed and ignorant people that have to have something to complain about so that won't be held accountable for their own personal responsibility of living within a structured society, they want everything they think they need at someone else's expense, gimme, gimme,gimme.......


And the structured society has for now only two viable political parties , don't buy into the both parties are the same mantra from the fence sitters , there are Left leaning & Middle Left Republicans in significant numbers but there are also Far Left Socialist Democrats in larger numbers who make the middle Left Republicans look like closet Kluxers , and there is no "Far Right " in American Politics anymore but there is also no Middle Left or centrists in Democrat Political circles either ...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> And the structured society has for now only two viable political parties , don't buy into the both parties are the same mantra from the fence sitters , there are Left leaning & Middle Left Republicans in significant numbers but there are also Far Left Socialist Democrats in larger numbers who make the middle Left Republicans look like closet Kluxers , and there is no "Far Right " in American Politics anymore but there is also no Middle Left or centrists in Democrat Political circles either ...


You can buy into it from me, a constitutionalist. The two parties are cut from the same cloth. They are both not for the constitution. Both have proved to be bad for the country.

Your, "...look like Kluxers" comparison indicates you just don't get it. You are seeing it as Klan -v- NBP. It isn't. It is constitutional rule -v- Establishment.

You keep on saying, "For now, there are only two, viable political parties" while demeaning any group who tries to build a better one. Do you see how you are the problem and not Tea Party members or Constitution party members? You try to run interference for more constitutional groups while protecting the current, bought and paid-for system.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> You can buy into it from me, a constitutionalist. The two parties are cut from the same cloth. They are both not for the constitution. Both have proved to be bad for the country.
> 
> Your, "...look like Kluxers" comparison indicates you just don't get it. You are seeing it as Klan -v- NBP. It isn't. It is constitutional rule -v- Establishment.
> 
> You keep on saying, "For now, there are only two, viable political parties" while demeaning any group who tries to build a better one. Do you see how you are the problem and not Tea Party members or Constitution party members? You try to run interference for more constitutional groups while protecting the current, bought and paid-for system.


When When there are 30 Third Party Congresscritters and 5 Third Party US Senators we will have our version of the Israeli Knesset ...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> You win by exposing their hate and vitriol and showing people we support the nation and what is best for ALL its people. Their identity politics will be their downfall.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


It has been exposed already and still no effect. I don't like the real solution to the problem, but no matter how much we avoid it, eventually it has to be done. It is the only way to bring back order in this great republic.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> When When there are 30 Third Party Congresscritters and 5 Third Party US Senators we will have our version of the Israeli Knesset ...


Are you a Repugnant or a DemonRat? Doesn't matter. They serve the same globalists.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Over 12 hundred posts ( 75% of which are about politics) in like 11 months and your confused about my political leanings ?


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Not that black and white. There is a RINO faction
that is no different then a moderate Democratic faction. 
There is however a pretty conservative Republican faction
that is far better. (Ted Cruz types) Then there are radical
leftists that would not allow us to eat meat, buy guns, 
or close our borders to anyone. No there are differences
between the parties. Its just easy to see them blended
at times and it sucks.



Denton said:


> You can buy into it from me, a constitutionalist. * The two parties are cut from the same cloth. They are both not for the constitution. Both have proved to be bad for the country.
> *
> Your, "...look like Kluxers" comparison indicates you just don't get it. You are seeing it as Klan -v- NBP. It isn't. It is constitutional rule -v- Establishment.
> 
> You keep on saying, "For now, there are only two, viable political parties" while demeaning any group who tries to build a better one. Do you see how you are the problem and not Tea Party members or Constitution party members? You try to run interference for more constitutional groups while protecting the current, bought and paid-for system.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> Over 12 hundred posts ( 75% of which are about politics) in like 11 months and your confused about my political leanings ?


You're. You're leanings. 
No. I was making a point. I think you got it. After all the months of you making demeaning references to those trying to break from the Establishment, globalist scum, I'm figuring you need a dose of it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Stockton said:


> Not that black and white. There is a RINO faction
> that is no different then a moderate Democratic faction.
> There is however a pretty conservative Republican faction
> that is far better. (Ted Cruz types) Then there are radical
> ...


Yes, there are differences, but we know where they lead us, in the end. 
How many times has it been pointed out that the Democrats are for when there is a chance to put things in high gear and the Republicans are for when they need to slow down, lest we all wake up to their agenda. The Reps merely try to hold ground and the Dems push forward. After a few decades of watching this and looking at money trails, it seems clear.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Stockton said:


> Questions.
> 
> *The 150 million women that didn't march however aren't organizing. They
> are not getting out to vote.* Since Trump was elected democrats have won
> ...


 Regarding your first sentence - for what purpose would you suggest they organize? I might not be following your point.

As far as women not voting... I'd like to see the numbers on that. I tried, actually, to find some numbers and couldn't. I googled "How many women voted for Trump" - and all I got were pages and pages of leftist links about women betraying their sisters, etc. You are very right about the media & controlled messaging in searches. If you (anyone) can actually find out how many women voted Republican, or Conservative, or for Trump - it would be good to know. Actual numbers...not 42% or 53% or whatever. It's an easy question- IF the number has been compiled. And it should be in the millions, lol.



> The culture war is being won by progressives. Trump is a backlash. It
> can't last. I would equate Trump to Japan bombing pearl harbor. We
> woke up the radical left. They thought they had it all won. Now they
> are fighting back using their media. their education, and control of the
> ...


It's economics, stupid. <---Bill Clinton quote 
Seriously, that is the path. Most of the economic decisions are made by women at the ground level. Males may dominate the corporate decisions at the top - but it's still the bottom line that matters - and the purchasing decisions are done at the bottom, on the front line, by us. In this case, the tail _does_ kinda wag the dog, lol.

People only have the power over you that you give them. Online, news and hollywood may control the message - but their hands aren't in our pockets - and I hope that your (male's) fears about this can be kept in perspective, and quit giving in to the PC crap... which seems to have so many of you scared shitless. That, and maybe trust the millions of us just a little bit more. We know what we're doing.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Don't assume that the people who participated were the only ones who hold those sentiments. I have been able to attend only one pro-gun rally, but that doesn't mean I didn't want to attend all the others.


 I wont assume that - as long as you don't assume the women who didn't participate do.

It's hard to keep things in perspective sometimes.... especially when MSM is colluding with progressive NWO philosophies. I recall an interview with a young protester last fall about their SJW activities... his reply was:_ I'm here and I Tweet._ When asked if he was going to vote, he was like..._Umm...I hadn't thought about that, but hey, I'm here and I Tweet!_

My head isn't in the sand. I know what's out there. The difference between us is I don't give the premise of the OP as something that can _really_ make things go sideways. In time, the progressive movement (of which the women's marches were just the tool of the moment) may prevail. Hopefully I'll be long dead before that happens - but even that wont last forever; other people's money will run out eventually.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

@ Denton, today if your not a Republican or a Democrat at a minimum your a progressive ( Especially if you are under 45 )


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Gator Monroe said:


> @ Denton, today if your not a Republican or a Democrat at a minimum your a progressive ( Especially if you are under 45 )


I'm 54. Constitution Party. 
My son is 27. Constitution Party.

What's your point? The two major parties are the majority, therefore they should always be?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is just a continuation of the culture war that began in the mid-1960's with the rise of militant leftists.
So far, this cycle is relatively tame compared to the 60's.

Do not confuse classic liberals such as Chuck Schumer with his fellow travelers, the militant leftists/communists. Schumer, Pelosi, et al are simply what Marx termed "useful idiots". 
Along with Black Lives Matter, and these women marchers. Useful idiots.
Y'all need to pay more attention to who really would like to take over and kill anyone who does not agree.

Communist Party USA ? cpusa.org
Program of the Communist Workers Party USA | Communist Workers Party USA


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> I wont assume that - as long as you don't assume the women who didn't participate do.
> 
> It's hard to keep things in perspective sometimes.... especially when MSM is colluding with progressive NWO philosophies. I recall an interview with a young protester last fall about their SJW activities... his reply was:_ I'm here and I Tweet._ When asked if he was going to vote, he was like..._Umm...I hadn't thought about that, but hey, I'm here and I Tweet!_
> 
> My head isn't in the sand. I know what's out there. The difference between us is I don't give the premise of the OP as something that can _really_ make things go sideways. In time, the progressive movement (of which the women's marches were just the tool of the moment) may prevail. Hopefully I'll be long dead before that happens - but even that wont last forever; other people's money will run out eventually.


Of course I don't assume that. My point, clearly, is what I said. Nothing more.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> This is just a continuation of the culture war that began in the mid-1960's with the rise of militant leftists.
> So far, this cycle is relatively tame compared to the 60's.
> 
> Do not confuse classic liberals such as Chuck Schumer with his fellow travelers, the militant leftists/communists. Schumer, Pelosi, et al are simply what Marx termed "useful idiots".
> ...


The second link had a big graphic over it, not possible to read; the first link I skimmed...

Question for you, RPD. I'm guessing the CP enrolment is relatively nominal - so, regardless of their stated 'goals' - are they not just another tool for the progressive globalists? How does communism fit in with the NewWorldOrder? I guess I dont know enough (intentionally) about NWO: what govt structure do they have in mind for this "One World" ?

And this:



> Do not confuse classic liberals such as Chuck Schumer with his fellow travelers, the militant leftists/communists. Schumer, Pelosi, et al are simply what Marx termed "useful idiots".
> Along with Black Lives Matter, and these women marchers. Useful idiots.


warrants repeating.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Denton said:


> I'm 54. Constitution Party.
> My son is 27. Constitution Party.
> 
> What's your point? The two major parties are the majority, therefore they should always be?


Yay Constitution Party!

Too bad they are pretty much blocked from the ballot in IL due to ballot laws making a silly high bar for any party other than Rep, Dem, Lib, Grn (why the Green Party gets a pass I have no idea).


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mountaingirl, link woks fine for me, try a google or bing search American Communist Workers Party. These are the people who rioted against the white nationalists in Virginia last year.

Of course, their sworn enemies are the neo-Nazi/skin head/Aryan Nation people. As far as I know, the old time KKK has joined forces with these groups.

www.stormfront.org/forum/index.php/
Aryan Brotherhood - Signs and symbols of cults, gangs and secret societies

There are others.

(And right now, at the super-secret CIA/NSA/Homeland Security internet spy headquarters, I am on "someones" radar:vs_lol


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is not a cultural war at all. It is a war of ideology. The lefty, globalist elites want to create a worldwide communist one world govt that they can rule. Also remember that they are willing to "use" any person or people to achieve their end results. Gloming together any sub-groups of peoples together to achieve and maintain power is all good to them. If there were not so many stupid and easily manipulated people in the world, they would never have a chance at power.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Stockton said:


> Questions.
> 
> The 150 million women that didn't march however aren't organizing. They
> are not getting out to vote. Since Trump was elected democrats have won
> ...


It is the cycle. There is no escape. People in the United States have been comfortable for a long time and my generation is coming of age for politics soon. My generation will deminish our country. However, our children will suffer from our mistakes or our grand children will; from the suffering there will be a rivival of the spirit. In our weakness other vying powers will seek to overcome us and try when the time is right. Then our nation will be forced to put aside the meaningless differences between parties. The war may be lost but the spirit will be awoken either way.

That is my theory on what is coming. That is my fear.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Stockton said:


> ....
> 
> How do you defeat that without violence? I don't want violence.


Mark my words, as I honestly believe this..That a violent revolution will be the one and only way to return to the Foundation of this Once Great Republic.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

DACA, BLM, womens groups, Democrats Muslims . And someone asked me why I need more 8 AR's . The right question is are 42 enough.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Useful idiots indeed. Should one worry more with the chess pieces on the board or the master who positions them?


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

MountainGirl said:


> Regarding your first sentence - for what purpose would you suggest they organize? I might not be following your point.
> 
> As far as women not voting... I'd like to see the numbers on that. I tried, actually, to find some numbers and couldn't. I googled "How many women voted for Trump" - and all I got were pages and pages of leftist links about women betraying their sisters, etc. You are very right about the media & controlled messaging in searches. If you (anyone) can actually find out how many women voted Republican, or Conservative, or for Trump - it would be good to know. Actual numbers...not 42% or 53% or whatever. It's an easy question- IF the number has been compiled. And it should be in the millions, lol.
> 
> ...


Behind Trump's victory: Divisions by race, gender and education | Pew Research Center

This is one that presents percentages not hard numbers.
If you search "presidential election breakdown" you can
get numbers instead of politics.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Enablers of the Democrats & Far Left upstarts are ones who side with them on a few issues and thus can't bring themselves to vote with Racist Sexist Bigoted Homophobic Islamophobic Conservative Christian Colonialist Imperialist Constitutionalists ...


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

Gator Monroe said:


> Enablers of the Democrats & Far Left upstarts are ones who side with them on a few issues and thus can't bring themselves to vote with Racist Sexist Bigoted Homophobic Islamophobic Conservative Christian Colonialist Imperialist Constitutionalists ...


There is a gentlemen in our group. He works for one of the 
cities in our area. As a city employee he will get a pension
type retirement that is part of the state system. He's said
in the past he voted Democrat. He did so because Democrats
give government employees more. He said he's stopping 
because he see's what they are doing to his gun rights. Its
only one and there have to be more.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Stockton said:


> There is a gentlemen in our group. He works for one of the
> cities in our area. As a city employee he will get a pension
> type retirement that is part of the state system. He's said
> in the past he voted Democrat. He did so because Democrats
> ...


I used to be a Single Issue Voter (2A/RTKBA) then I became a two Issue voter (Adding Securing the Southern Border and deporting Criminal Illegals)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Useful idiots indeed. Should one worry more with the chess pieces on the board or the master who positions them?


I have followed the Clinton body bag count for a long time, but its bigger than just them. Yes, they are a major player in the now long running agenda, but there are many players in many arenas. You must understand (and surely you see it unfolding by now) that their intent is to destroy this once great Republic. They have manipulated the masses into believing that "their democracy" will serve them and have their best interests in mind, when in reality they are being enslaved and will only be subjects to the "ruling class". These fools are part of a voting class that is being intentionally created, and whom will vote for their very own demise and enslavement.

Yep, they still think that the US is a great democratic Nation ... they are close to seeing how an oligarchy is created and then governs a classless society. It will not be pretty.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> I have followed the Clinton body bag count for a long time, but its bigger than just them. Yes, they are a major player in the now long running agenda, but there are many players in many arenas. You must understand (and surely you see it unfolding by now) that their intent is to destroy this once great Republic. They have manipulated the masses into believing that "their democracy" will serve them and have their best interests in mind, when in reality they are being enslaved and will only be subjects to the "ruling class". These fools are part of a voting class that is being intentionally created, and whom will vote for their very own demise and enslavement.
> 
> Yep, they still think that the US is a great democratic Nation ... they are close to seeing how an oligarchy is created and then governs a classless society. It will not be pretty.


Not "are close" we "Were close" ...


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Yikes...


----------

